

Pentagon: U.S. to respond to cyber-attacks with conventional force - slapshot
http://volokh.com/2011/05/30/pentagon-concludes-cyber-attack-can-be-act-of-war/

======
lurchpop
So by that logic Iran could justifiably attack the western nations that
created Stuxnet.

